# Some Questions from a Newbie



## cybermensch (May 24, 2010)

Hi, 
My husband and I are considering retiring out of the U.S. and Mexico is on our list of possibilities. I've read about the entry and visa requirements and still have a few questions. I hope you experienced expats will be kind enough to supply the answers.
1. As far as I can tell, the only advantages to having an FM3 visa over a FMM (tourist) visa is that win an FM3 visa you can remain in Mexico for more than 6 months and you are eligible to apply for gov't health insurance coverage. Is that correct? Are there are other advantages/disadvantages to the FM3 over the FMM?
2. If you have an FM3 visa that is issued on, say February 1, can you leave say on September 1, and return to Mexico on say December 1 on the same FM3? Are you still qualified to renew your FM3 before the Feb 1 deadline?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With an FM3 No inmigrante rentista visa or an FM2 inmigrante rentista visa, you may come and go whenever you like, with or without your vehicle. You may register a vehicle purchased in Mexico, join the IMSS health plan, etc. The FM2 does limit your time out of Mexico, but it is generous.
The FMM limits you to less than 180 days and you may not leave a US vehicle in Mexico when you leave. You may not register a Mexican vehicle, have IMSS health care, etc.


----------



## cybermensch (May 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the succinct and informative reply. It is what I was hoping to hear. 

Debbie


----------

